# Goat addiction



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Addiction I got it bad so I'm up to 13 now
3 reg boer 
10 not
12 was suppose to be my cut off but got 2 in Indiana to get just got to make the long trip and get off work and I found another deal too doen the road.....check out the dapple buckling and twin sister and momma


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That is a beautiful buck. I am supposed to been getting a 50 percent dappled doe from my agriscience teacher for an awesome deal! I love dapples. I have a lightly spotted buck with a lot of dapples in his background, and a dapple head doe with lots of dapple background and a doe that just kidded that was bred with a dappled buck and a doe that will have herbabies any minute bred to the same dappled. Oh! And a black do with white spots bred to a dappled buck due inseptember! Can you tell i like dappled? I love your buck


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

To late I missed out on that deal he called me this morning o well.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I have to resist that urge since I don't have a lot of room for more goats.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

It is worse when you have the land but can't get the hubby to Pony up the $$ for more fencing, a bigger barn.... Oh & more goats LoL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## sunfiregoats (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah.. Everyone in town thinks I have gone goat crazy. I have two in my back yard, 3 at the FFA farm, and 4 more on the way. I'm also trying to breed, so this should be fun lol. Goats are addicting, yet expensive when you're first starting out.


----------

